# Solved: No Sound



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I have this computer a Compact Presario, with Windows ME on it. Haven't been useing it but when I turned it on and clicked on Windows Media Player to listen to music there was no sound. My speakers are plugged in and it makes static noise when Im fiddleing around with the wires but theres no sound. Can someone help me with this problem please??


----------



## redalert95 (Oct 19, 2003)

This is going out on a whim, but down by the clock, double click on the volume control icon, go to Options --> Properties and check all the boxes, make sure none are muted or very low


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I dont see the volume control icon and I went to start/programs/accesories/entertainment/volume control and nothing is comming up.


----------



## Brotherred (Mar 3, 2005)

I just used this thread so that I would not have to make a new thread as I am having much the same problem.

I have an on-board via sound module. That is not working. With the on board module enabled in the BIOS, I have installed the driver and then the system tells me that the device is not on the system. This has been like this for a while and I have given up on it and have tried to use my old C-Media card and with the on board module disabled and the C-Media in the PC does not boot. I am not sure which one to use both do not work.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Right click on My Computer. Select Properties, then the Device Manager tab. Scroll down to Sound, Video and Games Controllers and double click on it. Highlight the Audio Device listed therein and click on Remove. Confirm its removal, close all windows and restart the computer.

Windows will redetect the device and will installa the drivers thereby if available.


----------



## redalert95 (Oct 19, 2003)

sunshine13, I'm banking on very old knowledge here, but find your way to Add/Remove Programs, I believe it is Start --> Settings --> Control Panel --> Add/Remove Programs, then go to the Windows Setup tab, click Accesories (however you spell it) and details, try unchecking the volume control, apply, then go back in and check it, see if maybe somthing went corrupt


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Brotherred said:


> I just used this thread so that I would not have to make a new thread as I am having much the same problem.
> 
> I have an on-board via sound module. That is not working. With the on board module enabled in the BIOS, I have installed the driver and then the system tells me that the device is not on the system. This has been like this for a while and I have given up on it and have tried to use my old C-Media card and with the on board module disabled and the C-Media in the PC does not boot. I am not sure which one to use both do not work.


Brotherred, Welcome to TSG. As a general rule only one issue is dealt within a thread. You will need to open your own thread. I am sure some of the member may be able to help you


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

JSntgRvr said:


> Right click on My Computer. Select Properties, then the Device Manager tab. Scroll down to Sound, Video and Games Controllers and double click on it. Highlight the Audio Device listed therein and click on Remove. Confirm its removal, close all windows and restart the computer.
> 
> Windows will redetect the device and will installa the drivers thereby if available.


I did that but I still don't have sound.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

redalert95 said:


> sunshine13, I'm banking on very old knowledge here, but find your way to Add/Remove Programs, I believe it is Start --> Settings --> Control Panel --> Add/Remove Programs, then go to the Windows Setup tab, click Accesories (however you spell it) and details, try unchecking the volume control, apply, then go back in and check it, see if maybe somthing went corrupt


When I got to Accesories and clicked on it another box came up and there was no volume control there..checked or unchecked.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Post your Presario's Model and Series.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Also check your connections in the computer. They are color coded.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

5004ca 5000 series. Is this what you want?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Ok. You have two options. Click on the Compaq Support icon and select Quick Restore. Then Select Selective Restore. Point to the first item in the menu (Looks like a cube). A serie of icons will appear representing the software bundled with your computer. Restore the Audio drivers.

If you do not have a Compaq Support icon in the computer, search for the file Home.exe thru Start->Find->Files and folders. If found double click on it and follow the above instructions.

Option 2, download the Audio Drivers from the Compaq web site:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=softwareCategory&product=92893&dlc=en&os=209


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I dont have an internet connection to the computer...

Where do I find the Compaq Support icon? I searched the computer and something did come up but it said: Insert the installation and reasourse disk in you CD-ROM drive and click ok, or click browser to locate the instillation and resourses disk.

I don't have that disk...


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I dont see the Audio drivers. There is an NIC card drivers and NVIDIA video driver.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

See if this would help:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=92893&lang=en&cc=us&docname=c00003871#N1006D


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

my computer isn't hooked up to the internet...its just a computer for games...


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

sunshine13 said:


> my computer isn't hooked up to the internet...its just a computer for games...


You are communicating with us. It would'nt hurt to click on that link and write down the procedure.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

its not this computer thats haveing the speaker problems...its the other one. just as long as I dont have to download..

so..just write out the procedure?


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

which sofeware driver do I click on?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The above link explains in details the selective Restore process in your computer. There is nothing to download. Copy and paste these instructions in Notepad or Wordpad and Print.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

This is what it says: 
Click Start, then Help . The Help and Support window appears. 

Under the heading Welcome to the Compaq Knowledge Center, click Restore My Presario. 

Click 2. Compaq Quick Restore. The Compaq Quick Restore window appears. 

Click the Rubiks Cube icon to choose Selective Restore. 

Select the software driver or application to reinstall, and click OK. 

I just dont know what driver or application I have to reinstall.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

According to the previous link:

Your computer came bundled with the following:

For Sound, the ADI SoundMax 1881 Audio Driver or the Presario SoundMax III Audio Driver.

For Video Graphics, Presario nVidia Unified Graphics Driver 

For Modem, PC-TEL Platinum Series V.90 Modem Driver for Windows ME 

If you follow the above process, are these drivers available in the computer?


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

yes


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I clicked on the ADI SoundMax 1881 Audio Driver or the Presario SoundMax III Audio Driver, to fix the sound and its been installing for a really long time and I don't think its doing much. What do I do now?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

It is a very large set of files, it should take some time unless the process is no longer functional. You must reinstall these drivers thru Selective Restore or by means of a Download. Is there any chance you may be able to connect to the Internet with this computer?

If you know someone with a CD burner, you can download these drivers from Compaq in that computer, save the downloaded file (Do not Run) in a new folder in that computer, then burn it into a CD. You can then use that CD to extract the files into your computer.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

Is it normal for it to be running for 17+ hours? If it isn't then I guess we should do the download?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

sunshine13 said:


> Is it normal for it to be running for 17+ hours? If it isn't then I guess we should do the download?


That's too much. Must download and burn if possible.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

Okay then...how should I stop it? And I can do the download and burn.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Press Ctrl+Alt+Delete. End Task to all programs except for Explorer and Systray. Shutdown the computer.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

okay...after I do that, then what?


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

When I was doing the ctrl+alt+delete, there was one that I guess wouldn't go away. Instead it went to a blue screen saying that if I pressed enter I would be returned to windows but when I did this it just took me to a black screen so I turned it off. I turned it back on to reboot it and a box said that 2 drives restored. One was the audio and I can't remember what the other one said...does that mean I have sound again?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Did you tried to restore all drivers at once? It should be done one by one.

If selective Restore does not work for you, as I indicated earllier, you will need to download the graphics drivers to an especific folder in a computer with a CD_RW. Then burn (copy) that file or folder to a CD. Once you have the file in a CD, open Windows Explorer in your computer and navigate to the CD_ROM. Locate the downloaded file and double click on it. Its installation will be done automatically.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

where do i find the graphics drivers on the internet?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Here you go!

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=softwareCategory&product=92893&dlc=en&os=209


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

so now I download the ADI soundmax 1881 Audio driver and save it to a folder? Do I need to download the soundmax three Audio as well??


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

No, just one. The latest version.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I downloaded it and burned it and put in on the computer, following the instructions. I still don't have any sound and when I click on soundmax 3.0 I get a warning saying fail to create directsound. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

No. It is possible that you need to download (Using the same process) the latest DirectX:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.aspx


----------



## vynce (Dec 6, 2001)

You may have the same problem I have right now. Did your Compaq used to have a little program called Voyetra or AudioStation (Yamaha SoftSynthesizer)? This litlle program is required to produce wave output (.wav from .midi) for many on-board audio systems of this vintage. See my post under Windows Me.

Do you have your original restoral CD; and, if so: does it contain the install program for Yamaha SoftSynth?


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

Do I need to have an internet connection for this to download? I tried to do it just like I did with the audio thing (burning on to a cd) and I got this message saying set up could not download the file. Please retry later or check network connection.

Vynce:
I don't know what Voyetra is...


----------



## vynce (Dec 6, 2001)

Does your OEM restoral CD have anything called "AudioStation" or Yamaha SoftSynth?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

sunshine13 said:


> Do I need to have an internet connection for this to download? I tried to do it just like I did with the audio thing (burning on to a cd) and I got this message saying set up could not download the file. Please retry later or check network connection.
> 
> Vynce:
> I don't know what Voyetra is...


For some of Microsoft downloads you will need to be connected to the Internet. Is there a reason you can't connect to the Internet?

Go to Start->Run, type dxdiag and click Ok. Do some trobleshooting using DirectX. Post back any error messages.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I typed in dxdiag and it said error this is the unicode version of dxdiag, which only runs on windows nt. Please use the non-unicode version of dxdiag on windows 95 and 98.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

That indicates to me that you will need to install Direct X, or you may have to reintall the Operating System as some of the operating System's files seems to be missing or corrupted. In a Compaq reinstallation of the OS is rather simple, if the installation files in the computer are intact.

If there is no way this computer can be conected to the internet, let me know. I can provide you with a simple process to reinstall the Operating System, although I would prefer at this time to have this computer connected to the internet to download necessary files.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I found a way to connect to the internet on the other computer...should I go and download Direct X?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

By all means!


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

Okay...I downloaded direct x and had to reboot the computer and I got an error message saying Dxdllreg has caused an error in KERNEL32.DLL. Dxdllreg will now close.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Go to Start->Run, type Msconfig and click Ok, select the Startup tab. Deselect the line labeled *DXDllRegExe*. Click Apply, then Ok, restart the computer when prompted. Any changes with your Sound?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

After you do the above, run Dxdiag. Let me know if any error messages are experienced.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

i cant find dxdllregexe there


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

All indicates that there is an internal problem in Windows. Do you have the Quick restore CD? Using the Quick Restore CD will restore the computer to factory settings, but all your data will be erased. Is there important data in the computer that you need to save?

You can also attempt to reinstall the OS from the Cabs folder in the computer.

Search for the following strings one by one, and let me know their location:

Precopy*.*
*.cab


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I don't have a quick restore cd.

Can I restart the computer to a time before when I had sound?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes you can. Run Msconfig and click Ok. Click on Launch System Restore and select a date where the computer was fully functional.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> Search for the following strings one by one, and let me know their location:
> 
> Precopy*.*
> *.cab


Let me know this information just in case. You may not need a CD to reinstall.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

Do I need to have the *? And should I do this before I do the Launch system restore?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes you do. The asterisk is call a wild card. Meaning, it could have any value.

Perform the System Restore first. If that does not resolve the issue, then provide me with that information as to perform a reinstall of the OS.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

Okay..how do I do the system restore?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You can go to Start->Programs->Accesories->System Tools->System Restore -or- youo can go to Start=>Run, type Msconfig and click Ok. Click on "Launch System Restore".


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

There is some info in this web page:

http://www.helpwithwindows.com/windowsMe/system-restore3.html


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I did the restore thing and it wouldn't work. It gave me a message saying that the program wasn't responding, so I hit the end task button. Then it rebooted itself and then I got another message saing Rstrui has caused an error in KERNAL32.DLL. Rstrui will now close. So then I clicked okay, and that system restore thing came up saying that it didn't finish and was unable to restore. So I tried it again and got the same thing all over again.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You wont be able to perform a system recovery. I still believe you will need to reisntall.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

so what do I have to do? Use my recovery CD? I don't have one and tried ordering it but they dont have them anymore.


----------



## vynce (Dec 6, 2001)

Well, in terms of my problem I feel confident that installing the Yamaha SoftSynth would restore full fidelity; I suspect it would solve your issue too. If I luck upon a copy I'll notify you and send it along.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You can reinstall the OS from the Cabs folder in the computer.

Search for the following strings one by one, and let me know their location:

Precopy*.*
*.cab


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

Okay..I found the file fro Precopy*.* and its location is Precopy1 C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS Is it susposed to be a winzip file? The *.cab file has 61 files...is there a specific file you want or do you want all 61 of them?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Lets try first to reinstall the OS over itself. If that does not work, we can attempt a clean install. You will need the Product Key to perform this action. If you do not have the Product key handy, we can obtain the key from the registry.

Disconnect all peripherals from the computer. Only your monitor, keyboard and mouse should be connected to the computer.

Start the computer and tap on F8 during Startup to enter the startup menu. At the Menu select Safe mode Command Prompt Only. At the prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

C:
Find /I "Productkey" C:\Windows\System.dat

That is, Find[Space]\Letter I[Space]"Productkey"[Space]C:\Windows\System.dat

This command will display the Product key. Write it down and compare with the Product key you may have available.

Continuing with the process, type the following at the prompt and press Enter after each line:

cd\windows\options\cabs [The prompt will change to C:\Windows\Options\Cabs]
Setup

The last command will activate the setup utility. Follow instructions on screen for installation. Have the product Key for activation.

Keep us posted.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I get to the startup menu...but there is no Safe mode Command Prompt Only. It just says safe mode. Do I use the safe mode one then bring up the command prompt?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry, I was under the impresion you were running Windows 98. In ME, in order to reach the command prompt you will need to boot the computer with a ME startup Diskette. You can download one at www.bootdisk.com. The process is similar, however, you may need to add the Find command to the Startup Diskette.

Boot the computer with the startup diskette. At the Menu select Minimum Boot. At the A:\ prompt type the following and press Enter:

Copy C:\Windows\Command\Find.*

Once done, proceed with the steps above to reinstall the OS. Make sure the OS is installed in C:\Windows and not is any other folder such as, Windows.000, or Windows.001. Installing the OS in a folder other than the C:\Windows folder will change everything in the computer and your programs may no longer function.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

Which one do I click on? The Windows Me OEM | Alt1 | Alt2? Or Windows Me Custom, No Ramdrive | Alt1 | Alt2?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

ME OEM. Alt1 and Alt2 are mirrors.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I try putting the download onto floppy disk and I get an error message saying disk error on track 70, head 1 error in reading. I dont see why im having this problem...the floppy disk is new


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The Floppy drive may be failing too. Try the download from this site:

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

i downloaded it to the floppy disk. Do I follow the instructions now?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

sunshine13 said:


> i downloaded it to the floppy disk. Do I follow the instructions now?


Is not only downloading the file, it is double clicking on it as to extract the files. The extracted files are the ones that must be included in your diskette, then proceed with the instructions.

_Start the computer with the startup diskette. At the Menu select Minimum Boot. At A:\ prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

Copy C:\Windows\Command\Find*.*
C:
Find /I "Productkey" C:\Windows\System.dat

That is, Find[Space]\Letter I[Space]"Productkey"[Space]C:\Windows\System.dat

This command will display the Product key. Write it down and compare with the Product key you may have available.

Continuing with the process, type the following at the C:\ prompt and press Enter after each line:

cd\windows\options\cabs [The prompt will change to C:\Windows\Options\Cabs]
Setup

The last command will activate the setup utility. Follow instructions on screen for installation. Have the product Key for activation.

Make sure Windows install in the C:\Windows folder._


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I recieved two different productkeys. The first one I got from the command I used, so I wrote it down. The second one I got off the hard drive...cpu(don't know what you call it) and it didn't match with the 1st one. Which product key should I use?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

The Product key is a twenty five alphanumeric digits number separated in groups of five by hyphens. The one obtained from the registry (System.dat) should be the one.


----------



## sunshine13 (Jun 5, 2004)

I did it and now Im getting sound again ^_^ Thanks so very much for all your help!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Anytime! Use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "Solved".

Best wishes!


----------

